# Age difference between spouses



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I was watching an episode (bring on the man card bashing) of Little House on the Prairie. A 19 year old blind girl fell in love with 38 year old Isaiah Edwards. No one in town liked their relationship due to the age difference. No granted back then they didn't usually live that long. What does the 2cool nation think is an acceptable age range.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

As long as the two people are of consensual age, I don't know why it's anybody's business but theirs.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

What was the blind girls name???


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

What MC said. 

A couple we know well had a 50+ year age difference. She was 20 and he was in his 70s when they got married. Had three great kids and a great marriage until alzhiemers(sp?) got him in his early 90s.

My dad was 23 years older then my mom. He was 64 when I was born. 

Age is not important in marriage, IMHO.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

If you are 25, 10 yrs is huge, but if you are 55, it is not the big of a deal.


----------



## monark (May 12, 2005)

fishingcacher said:


> I was watching an episode (bring on the man card bashing) of Little House on the Prairie. A 19 year old blind girl fell in love with 38 year old Isaiah Edwards. No one in town liked their relationship due to the age difference. No granted back then they didn't usually live that long. What does the 2cool nation think is an acceptable age range.


Get Netflix  Just jokin', 11 year difference here. Had our 20th this year. She is the younger one.


----------



## clydesdale (Mar 19, 2007)

My wife is 12 years older than me. She was a cougar before cougars were cool.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

My mom and dad retired in Mountain Home, Arkansas. Dad actually built the Mountain Home Baptist Church. I mention this because the short time they lived there, they learned the area and community. It is very common up there for young girls that have no other options, like college or jobs etc. to marry men twice their age. I mean a 20 year old marrying a 55 year old. Not saying it is right or wrong, of course it is legal but in some areas of the country, it is a fact of life.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a co-worker who was 22 years older than his wife (third wife). The interesting part, however, was not just the age difference but she WAS his son's wife before she became his wife. She had a pre-school daughter with the junior, which made my co-worker the young child's grandpa. She called him daddy then, I don't know what she'd call him when she turned into adult. All three were happy together. That's all that mattered.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> My mom and dad retired in Mountain Home, Arkansas. Dad actually built the Mountain Home Baptist Church. I mention this because the short time they lived there, they learned the area and community. It is very common up there for young girls that have no other options, like college or jobs etc. to marry men twice their age. I mean a 20 year old marrying a 55 year old. Not saying it is right or wrong, of course it is legal but in some areas of the country, it is a fact of life.


Interesting


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *essayons75*
> _1. Fishingcacher - because his posts are so bizarre._


Do you live alone?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Haute Pursuit said:


> What was the blind girls name???


Jane Canfield Seson 9 Episode 10. The good news was she had an operation and could see. Before the operation she wrote a letter to Isaiah wanting to marry him. Even with her sight restored she returned to Isaiah and still wanted to marry him. Since he loved her so much he was willing to give her up so she could marry someone closer to her age. After all it would ruin the show if he were happily married. Kind of like the ruining joke that no one would survive to marry any of the Cartwright boys on Bonanza.


----------



## teeroy (Oct 1, 2009)

"Love is blind", "age doesn't matter", blah blah blah...

I don't see who'd want to have an older spouse while you're still young.. An older woman may be cool when you're young, or vice versa, but I wouldn't want to be with a 60 year old woman when I'm 40.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

I'm 47, my wife is 67. She has some health issues so we have an open relationship. My current other is 31.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

fishingcacher said:


> Jane Canfield Seson 9 Episode 10. The good news was she had an operation and could see. Before the operation she wrote a letter to Isaiah wanting to marry him. Even with her sight restored she returned to Isaiah and still wanted to marry him. Since he loved her so much he was willing to give her up so she could marry someone closer to her age. After all it would ruin the show if he were happily married. Kind of like the ruining joke that no one would survive to marry any of the Cartwright boys on Bonanza.


See there... That wasn't so hard!


----------



## Flounder Face (Jun 20, 2012)

All of my wives are within ten years of age. I planned it so that they would have other things in common to discuss other than just me. Working out well so far.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

I'll see y'all later. I am moving to Mountain Home, Arkansas in the morning.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

fishingcacher said:


> Jane Canfield Seson 9 Episode 10. The good news was she had an operation and could see. Before the operation she wrote a letter to Isaiah wanting to marry him. Even with her sight restored she returned to Isaiah and still wanted to marry him. Since he loved her so much he was willing to give her up so she could marry someone closer to her age. After all it would ruin the show if he were happily married. Kind of like the ruining joke that no one would survive to marry any of the Cartwright boys on Bonanza.


Whisky tango

Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasVines (Jan 5, 2012)

Hooked said:


> What MC said.
> 
> A couple we know well had a 50+ year age difference. She was 20 and he was in his 70s when they got married. Had three great kids and a great marriage until alzhiemers(sp?) got him in his early 90s.
> 
> ...


I have hope yet.....and my mom too for grand kids haha



fishingtwo said:


> Interesting





coachlaw said:


> I'll see y'all later. I am moving to Mountain Home, Arkansas in the morning.


we could probably get a 3/2 pretty cheap and turn the 3rd bedroom into a TV room if you wanted to save on rent and utilities

ok maybe we need a 4/3 with a converted garage for a man cave


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

coachlaw said:


> I'll see y'all later. I am moving to Mountain Home, Arkansas in the morning.


fishingtwo may be joining you


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Zeitgeist said:


> fishingtwo may be joining you


Don't forget about Texasvines Zeitgeist! :brew2:


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Gemini8 said:


> Do you live alone?


Nope. Just a strange but life changing year. Soon I will return to fishing and all this will pass and the post will become more mundane and uninteresting.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Zeitgeist said:


> fishingtwo may be joining you


Doing a little recon...first..:rotfl:...:rotfl:...:rotfl:...:rotfl:

There may be some training required on how to fish saltwater though.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Zeitgeist said:


> My mom and dad retired in Mountain Home, Arkansas. Dad actually built the Mountain Home Baptist Church. I mention this because the short time they lived there, they learned the area and community. It is very common up there for young girls that have no other options, like college or jobs etc. to marry men twice their age. I mean a 20 year old marrying a 55 year old. Not saying it is right or wrong, of course it is legal but in some areas of the country, it is a fact of life.


Maybe they need to "do it" standing up....

You know, to insure they get a boy.


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

FYI: The Southern Baptist Convention has ruled sex standing up to be against the church tenants. They fear that it may lead to dancing.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

My father was 21 years older than my mother. They were married almost 39 yrs when he passed away. I couldn't have had a better dad!! One time I made a comment to my mom about never hearing them argue. She assured me they had "discussions" but never ever in front of us. I remember laying in bed hearing them laughing. Music to my ears!! So, who cares as long as it works for them!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

My grandfather was 21 years older than my grandmother. They had 6 children. 2 boys the oldest and the youngest and 4 girls in between.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

In the old days, girls married men that could support them. Further, there were more men in the West than females. Love was a secondary consideration or thought to develop during marriage. Plus, female fertility was all about youth. 16 and 17 years olds, on average, had higher fertility and more years of fertility relative to a 30 year old. So, the pattern was older men with assets marrying young women. 

Finally, it was a different relationship. It typically was not a partnership. More like a dictatorship in which the man held the assets and the women had no easy way to end the relationship.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

fishingcacher said:


> Nope. Just a strange but life changing year. Soon I will return to fishing and all this will pass and the post will become more mundane and uninteresting.


Did you buy a corvette?


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

gom1 said:


> Whisky tango
> 
> Sent from my ASUS ZenFone 2E using Tapatalk


What does whiskey tango mean? I have seen this a few times and am clueless.

How old is txgoddess? I'm just asking, not planning.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I am 15 year older than my wife. We have been together for 22 years. We met when I was 41 and she was 26. 

Age difference is no biggie now but when she was having her Quincenera I was 30. When you say it like that it does seem sick!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

24Buds said:


> What does whiskey tango mean? I have seen this a few times and am clueless.
> 
> How old is txgoddess? I'm just asking, not planning.


"White Trash" ...... I think! (?)


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

FishingMudGuy said:


> Did you buy a corvette?


No but several years ago I bought a '63 Pontaic Catalina in original condition. It smell of gasoline when it ran and only got 10 miles/gallon. The octane requirement was 95. I do like the new Corvettes but we own too many cars already and I am waiting for my Model 3.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

My wife and I met in high school and married in our early twenty's. Our oldest is 26 and she's dating a young man she met in college who's about the same age. If she brought a man home that's my age it would be perfectly legal but it wouldn't work in my home.


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

24Buds said:


> What does whiskey tango mean? I have seen this a few times and am clueless.
> .


Should be whiskey tango foxtrot.

means....

What the f____?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nurse Ratchet is 21 days older than me.. That's a few days a year I get to rib her for being old..


----------



## FishingMudGuy (Aug 13, 2014)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Nurse Ratchet is 21 days older than me.. That's a few days a year I get to rib her for being old..


Why do you look way older than her? :rotfl:


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

That was COLD !!


----------



## photofishin (Aug 7, 2009)

My wife is 7 years younger than me...we've been married 10 years
Age is just a number...however if you're 55 married to an 18 year old, you may get more than a few stares at church


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm the youngster by 10 years,


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If you live in Arkansas and your choice in life is to marry an old fart or starve, you need to move.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Wife and I are 8 months apart. Met on the fourth grade school bus. Been married 28+ years now.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

First half of the year, the bi polar old broad is 3 years older than me. The second half she is only 2 years older than me.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

I met my wife when I was in High School. She was in Pre K at the time... 

Seriously, MarcieU is nearly 6 years older than I. She looks a lot younger than I do. I blame that on the poison she feeds me daily.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

ChuChu said:


> First half of the year, the bi polar old broad is 3 years older than me. The second half she is only 2 years older than me.


LMAO:rotfl:


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

This thread is worthless w/out pictures!! Lol


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Momma is 8 years, 9 months & 28 days older then I am.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Your mom had you when she was 8? GOOD LORD!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

FishingMudGuy said:


> Should be whiskey tango foxtrot.
> 
> means....
> 
> What the f____?


I knew that one



Timemachine said:


> "White Trash" ...... I think! (?)


I now know this one

Thanks!

Oh, Ive known my wife since 6th grade. We are a year apart. Married for 21 years


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

SWS is 6 years older than me....
My dad was 21 and my mom was 14 when they got married.


----------



## Billphish (Apr 17, 2006)

You're only as old as your current wife.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> What does whiskey tango mean? I have seen this a few times and am clueless.
> 
> How old is txgoddess? I'm just asking, not planning.


I was born in 1987... until January, then I'll be born in 1988.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

12 years younger but she's the more mature one.


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

My wife is 9 yrs older than me


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I have to ask how that was at all legal for your parents. I believe in this day and age your dad would have been strung up in front of the court house.



Jamie_Lee said:


> SWS is 6 years older than me....
> My dad was 21 and my mom was 14 when they got married.


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

y'all are really interesting....and I mean that in a Jerry Springer kind of way.....
snookered


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

My wife is 10 years younger than me which is nothing now. It was a little awkward meeting her parents when I was 32 and she was 22 but it worked out great for us.


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

DCAVA said:


> This thread is worthless w/out pictures!! Lol


Careful what you ask for!

He was 50, she was 16 (Courtney Stodden & Doug Hutchison):









I still can't believe her parents were Ok with it.

Also, my mom was 14 and her first husband was 20. Arranged marriage. They hate each other with a nuclear capability.


----------



## Hook em82 (Aug 25, 2015)

This is my 2nd and last marriage!!! I'm 51 my wife is 33, Life is good..


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

If you added their ages together, my two wives were almost 20 years older than me.


----------



## RRfisher (Mar 5, 2007)

Pattillo said:


> I'm 47, my wife is 67. She has some health issues so we have an open relationship. My current other is 31.


Man, nobody commented on this!? First, I hope your wife is doing OK, but is this an arrangement post health issues? You don't have to answer of course, I'm just curious.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Me and her were both 20 when we got hitched...
It's worked for 65 years ....so far....

I always introduce her as "my first wife"...kinda keeps her on her toes....:dance:


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

James Howell said:


> I have to ask how that was at all legal for your parents. I believe in this day and age your dad would have been strung up in front of the court house.


My mom had to get her moms permission. My moms twin sister also got married at 14. Their childhood was pretty messed up, it wasn't hard for them to get their moms permission by threatening to turn in their "Stepdad" if she didn't give the permission.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I was born in 1987... until January, then I'll be born in 1988.


that'll do. now just lift that restraining order, and we can get hitched.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

My wife is 29 days older then me. The first time we ummm she was 18 and I was 17... so I get to call her a pedophile lol

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

24Buds said:


> that'll do. now just lift that restraining order, and we can get hitched.


I'd rather hitch my hide to the back of a tractor and be dragged through a cactus patch into a fire ant mound.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Ouch


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

My mother was the oldest in her family to get married. Her older sister got married at 14, the middle girl got married at 15 and Momma was 17. Their husbands were 17, 21 and 18. Granny and Granddad were 14 and 16 when they married. Grandma and Grandpa were 15 and 24, they eloped because they were forbidden to date due to him being so old - and divorced. 

I always looked way older than I was and from the time I was 12, guys 23 and older were asking me out. When I started dating at 15, I always dated guys 21 and over, being jailbait took the pressure off them wanting to go too far. Teenage boys were too handsy pandsy. Personally, 10 years is the absolute max age difference I would date, when I married, hubby and I lack 20 days being 2 years apart. I see these women who at 22 married a man 55 and it was all well and good, then 20 years later the years of trying to keep up with a girl/drag an older guy around has taken its toll, she's full of vigor, he's not and they both resent each other. 

Is there a set formula? Yeah, there is .. whatever makes you happy. I do think Elmeda Errell, 71, and Gary Hardwick, 17, have a bit too much of a gap as did Anna Nicole, 26, and J. Howard Marshall, 89.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

My wife is 7 years younger than I am. It's worked for 33 going on 34 years 

TH


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> SWS is 6 years older than me....
> My dad was 21 and my mom was 14 when they got married.


now that's country


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> I'd rather hitch my hide to the back of a tractor and be dragged through a cactus patch into a fire ant mound.







Y'all are just so dam cute together. Lol!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

24Buds said:


> What does whiskey tango mean? I have seen this a few times and am clueless.
> 
> How old is txgoddess? I'm just asking, not planning.


 She is like 22 years old. :rotfl:


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'd rather hitch my hide to the back of a tractor and be dragged through a cactus patch into a fire ant mound.


So you're playing hard to get...huh?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

txgoddess said:


> I'd rather hitch my hide to the back of a tractor and be dragged through a cactus patch into a fire ant mound.


LOL! y'all crack me up!


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

*Our difference*

My wife is 3 years and 8 months older than me. I ALWAYS went for the older (more experienced) girls/women. I could not stand girl games when I was a young man and I love her more each day. Some days we do not like each other......but the love is always there. 27 years and counting. Three grown kids. One graduated from SHSU and is a flight attendant for United Airlines, One in the Air Force Academy, and one currently finishing her Associate degree and currently the Marketing Manger for Sandstone Chiropractic. Wife is almost retired....but currently a housewife waiting for the retirement check and bennies to become effective. I am once retired with lifetime bennies and making a second retirement. Life ain't so bad for two East Texans that grew up in (or near) Palestine, Texas. We did good.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Zeitgeist said:


> fishingtwo may be joining you





Zeitgeist said:


> Don't forget about Texasvines Zeitgeist! :brew2:


Somebody forget to change out of their burn handle???


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> now that's country


Lol. My mom was a lucky lady! Dad got her out of a terrible situation and gave her a stable home. My dad is an amazing person. They divorced when I was like 3, dad raised me and my brother. I wouldn't have had it any other way. In fact... I couldn't even imagine my parents being together....it's just doesn't make sense to me lol.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

I am 10 years older than Miss Pam. We just celebrated our 44th anniversary. My 2nd marriage, her first. I'm pretty sure that those of you that know us can tell that we are two peas in a pod. 

In our case I think the age difference was a positive factor. I was very young and stupid the first time around. Made lots of mistakes. I tried to learn from them and Miss Pam says that my "leadership" and experience helped us to survive the crucial formative years. Life gets better...WE get better every year.

Age differences can be a problem it all depends upon the individuals. Any marriage these days can be a crapshoot but if the two people truly love each other and are willin' to make it work it won't necessarily be a show stopper. 

I read about this concept once and although I find it interesting it could never work due to human nature:
. When you are 15 years old you marry a person that is 30 years old so they can teach you about love and life etc.
. When you are 30 years old you leave that person and marry someone that is 15 years old and teach them.
. When you are 45 years old you leave that person and marry some one that is also 45 years old and live out the rest of your lives with that person in mutual harmony.

Sounds like a load of bull feather to me but I can't see it working anyway....


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> My moms twin sister also got married at 14.


Thread hijack!

Jamie Lee, your mom is an identical twin?

It has been awhile since you have posted pictures of you and your twin cousin. Preferably Halloween costume party pics please, LOL!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

RRfisher said:


> Man, nobody commented on this!? First, I hope your wife is doing OK, but is this an arrangement post health issues? You don't have to answer of course, I'm just curious.


something are just better left unsaid...


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

LouieB said:


> Somebody forget to change out of their burn handle???


I often speak in the third person, late at night, after a few Bud Lights, LOL! The coozie is empty now sad3sm


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Thread hijack!
> 
> Jamie Lee, your mom is an identical twin?
> 
> It has been awhile since you have posted pictures of you and your twin cousin. Preferably Halloween costume party pics please, LOL!


 :ac550: :ac550:


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Can't believe no one mentioned the "half-your-age-plus-seven" rule for guys who want to marry. :rotfl:


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

saltwatersensations said:


> :ac550: :ac550:


LOL! All in good fun sir


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

txgoddess said:


> I'd rather hitch my hide to the back of a tractor and be dragged through a cactus patch into a fire ant mound.


Well I guess I have a chance!



MEGABITE said:


> Ouch


yeah, that stung a little. She loves the attention. She also loves me. She just needs some time to warm up. sad3sm


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

24Buds said:


> Well I guess I have a chance!
> 
> yeah, that stung a little. She loves the attention. She also loves me. She just needs some time to warm up. sad3sm


Man Buds I'm telling ya, go up to her door (ANNOUNCED this time) with a 6 pack of PREMIUM tall boys, not that swill chit, a box of good chocolates and stuffed cat or bear or whatever. Good lookin sophisticated women like her don't want you showing up with a VCR tape of Predator 3 and your own 48 quart chest stuffed to the brim with beer and ice. You got this. Just got to be cool man, just be cool.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

24Buds said:


> Well I guess I have a chance!
> 
> yeah, that stung a little. She loves the attention. She also loves me. She just needs some time to warm up. sad3sm


dude you know she is in love with me..you can tell by the ***** chewing's I get


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

JQ. Dude, she put a hit on you, on this public forum (ttmb) three weeks ago. 5 grand.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

nomaspigtails said:


> JQ. Dude, she put a hit on you, on this public forum (ttmb) three weeks ago. 5 grand.


She casts spells dude from what I hear. That was but a scare tactic.


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Spirit said:


> I see these women who at 22 married a man 55 and it was all well and good, then 20 years later the years of trying to keep up with a girl/drag an older guy around has taken its toll, she's full of vigor, he's not and they both resent each other.


Funny, my wife is 10 years younger than me and we have the opposite problem. Plenty of vigor here, plenty of resentment there.


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Thread hijack!
> 
> Jamie Lee, your mom is an identical twin?
> 
> It has been awhile since you have posted pictures of you and your twin cousin. Preferably Halloween costume party pics please, LOL!


Yes! My mom is an identical twin. That is why my cousin and I look so much alike


----------



## Snookered (Jun 16, 2009)

I think you broke the internet with that one Jamie....LOL
snookered


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Jamie_Lee said:


> Yes! My mom is an identical twin. That is why my cousin and I look so much alike


Great photo! You already know the story but maybe some of the 2Coolers will get a kick out of it.

I went to a BBQ Cook off several years ago at the VFW in Dickinson. Sharkchum was cooking and Jamie Lee's husband Josh was there helping. First time for me to meet Josh.

Jamie Lee's cousin was there. I asked Josh if that was Jamie Lee and he said it was not. Then I asked Sharkchum who it was and he said it was Jamie Lee. I thought they were jacking with me and asked both of them again.

To this day, Sharkchum still says it was Jamie Lee, LOL. Turns out it was her cousin as Jamie Lee was at a wedding or something.

Ha ha!


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

Which one is Jamie Lee?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Bazooka said:


> Which one is Jamie Lee?


Far left!


----------



## Jamie_Lee (Oct 28, 2010)

Zeitgeist said:


> Great photo! You already know the story but maybe some of the 2Coolers will get a kick out of it.
> 
> I went to a BBQ Cook off several years ago at the VFW in Dickinson. Sharkchum was cooking and Jamie Lee's husband Josh was there helping. First time for me to meet Josh.
> 
> ...


Lol I was at a wedding  I left the wedding early to come to the cook off. I have a picture of Brooke and I from that night!


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Two perfect 10's


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Zeitgeist said:


> Great photo! You already know the story but maybe some of the 2Coolers will get a kick out of it.
> 
> I went to a BBQ Cook off several years ago at the VFW in Dickinson. Sharkchum was cooking and Jamie Lee's husband Josh was there helping. First time for me to meet Josh.
> 
> ...


So the cousin is a stand-in when JL can't be there? Very nice done Josh.:brew2:


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

StinkBait said:


> So the cousin is a stand-in when JL can't be there? Very nice done Josh.:brew2:


You think that may be a blessing...until you open the front door and there's a house ful of estrogen in the beginning stages of development...(jk sws,jl)


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Age is just a number...If there is grass on the field it is time to play ball!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Age is just a number...If there is grass on the field it is time to play ball!


If there is grass on the field it is time to mow, this isn't the 70's.

Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

nomaspigtails said:


> Man Buds I'm telling ya, go up to her door (ANNOUNCED this time) with a 6 pack of PREMIUM tall boys, not that swill chit, a box of good chocolates and stuffed cat or bear or whatever. Good lookin sophisticated women like her don't want you showing up with a VCR tape of Predator 3 and your own 48 quart chest stuffed to the brim with beer and ice. You got this. Just got to be cool man, just be cool.


I can do this. Thanks for the advice and encouragement.



JOHNNY QUEST said:


> dude you know she is in love with me..you can tell by the ***** chewing's I get


Easy cowboy. She is mine. Well actually we could share her as no man can handle a woman like that full time.



StinkBait said:


> If there is grass on the field it is time to mow, this isn't the 70's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


Is it time to play hair or bare?

:rotfl:


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Age is just a number...If there is grass on the field it is time to play ball!


Is your last name Kerwin?


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

fishin shallow said:


> Is your last name Kerwin?


Hmmm


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Age is just a number...If there is grass on the field it is time to play ball!


What if there is just bare dirt left... Is it still OK to dream..???.....:dance:


----------



## stammster - temporary (Jul 20, 2009)

*Age difference*

"my second wife isn't even born yet".


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Wife is 5 months older than me.

We met when we were teenagers, and one day when we first started dating she was telling me about some friend of hers. She said "she's a lot younger than me, she's your age". She made that comment 32 years ago, and I still remind her about it periodically. And for 5 months each year (starting next week!) I get to say that she is a year older than me.

I also recently learned that the line of demarcation between the Baby Boomer generation and Generation X is January 1, 1965. So she is a Baby Boomer, and I am Generation X. I kid her that "old people from her generation just don't get us young kids"...

I do sleep with one eye open, in case you were wondering...


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Age is just a number...If there is grass on the field it is time to play ball!


I thought the same thing......until I had a daughter!!!!


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

StinkBait said:


> If there is grass on the field it is time to mow, this isn't the 70's.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone6 using TapatalkPro


Amen!! That whole Buckwheat in a leglock look is so 70's.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

fishin shallow said:


> Is your last name Kerwin?


el oh el . . .


----------



## Duke (Dec 27, 2007)

23 days difference here and almost married 52 years. I'm younger! :dance:


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

The wife is 10 years and 4 months younger than me. I was 37 and she was 26 when we got married.


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

My wife is 13 years younger...
So was my last one.. fiance that is...


----------



## bhudson (Aug 21, 2016)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Age is just a number...If there is grass on the field it is time to play ball!


If there's grass in the field, get a razor haha


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

Met way out KOOOL LAdy lady last week.

I am not good at judging age of anyone. I am sitting across desk form her and thinking...Hmmmm.....Late 20s? Mid 30s? Hmmm.

After meeting her and noticing Wedding Ring on 4th Finger, Left hand we sat down.

Within about 5 minutes of talkingm her clacking away on computer...Talking...

I notice...Wedding ring GONE.

Now, I went there to discuss business but the rest of the entire meeting of oh.....60-75 minutes my mind is overburdened with...WHERE IS THAT DANG RING? Did I dream this crud up AGAIN? Was it on another Finer? Different Hand? etc...

So 24 hours passed and wondering about her.

Within 36 hours of meeting I realize my stupidity and I mis-interpreted her kindness and personable chatter intertwined with our business talk.
I decided...Forget about her.

American women typically would never consider a guy 15+ years older,
Many foreign women have great interests. I find them to be much more intelligent and not victims of USA Public School Farce = Smart.

Still a little bit considering Mrs Right encounter of last week obviously.

VIVA Mexico!

:texasflag


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^??^ can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning!


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

nomaspigtails said:


> ^^??^ can't drink all day if you don't start in the morning!


"start" implies one had ever stopped!

Another point:
I have spent all my days with older women and is my preference.
Maybe...Maybe now at this point in life, I am drawn to younger?

NO.

No.

Cannot be.

WTH...Life is a trip!

Maybe age is not really important to some. Stellar women arrive Planet Earth often on different dates.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

A 'drop dead gorgeous' older woman remarked to me once.....

"_I don't have time to be training any 'kids'.._..


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

Tortuga said:


> A 'drop dead gorgeous' older woman remarked to me once.....
> 
> "_I don't have time to be training any 'kids'.._..


I guess my training sessions as precious as they were ended.

Maybe time I become the "Teacher" and share the wealth.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I believe men were wired by nature to be dogs, it is a propagation of the species thing. However, I don't think a young lady would be seriously interested in an old man.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

teeroy said:


> "Love is blind", "age doesn't matter", blah blah blah...
> 
> I don't see who'd want to have an older spouse while you're still young.. An older woman may be cool when you're young, or vice versa, but I wouldn't want to be with a 60 year old woman when I'm 40.


I'm 43, to a 24 years old female I would think I have a lot going for me. I have a steady job and make a good living, I'm in better shape than I was at 30, I still like to go out (and can now afford to), and I don't have drama I probably had at 24.

So, I don't know.

And ya, those are lies I tell my self, so don't judge me.


----------



## Canino (Jan 28, 2015)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I believe men were wired by nature to be dogs, it is a propagation of the species thing. However, I don't think a young lady would be seriously interested in an old man.


The amount of interest varies with the size of your bank account.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Grumpy365 said:


> I'm 43, to a 24 years old female I would think I have a lot going for me. I have a steady job and make a good living, I'm in better shape than I was at 30, I still like to go out (and can now afford to), and I don't have drama I probably had at 24.
> 
> So, I don't know.
> 
> And ya, those are lies I tell my self, so don't judge me.


But you are grumpy except 1 day every 4 years!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I believe men were wired by nature to be dogs, it is a propagation of the species thing. However, I don't think a young lady would be seriously interested in an old man.


LOL..don't tell that to Houston's own J Howard Marshall..

(Whoops...forgot ol' J Howard is 'under the grass' now..but I bet he still has that smile on his face.)...:rotfl:


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Grumpy365 said:


> I'm 43, to a 24 years old female I would think I have a lot going for me. I have a steady job and make a good living, I'm in better shape than I was at 30, I still like to go out (and can now afford to), and I don't have drama I probably had at 24.
> 
> So, I don't know.
> 
> And ya, those are lies I tell my self, so don't judge me.


19 year difference? You need to change your user name to ****happy365.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Tortuga said:


> LOL..don't tell that to Houston's own J Howard Marshall..
> 
> (Whoops...forgot ol' J Howard is 'under the grass' now..but I bet he still has that smile on his face.)...:rotfl:


Oh, I remember that story very well! Didn't their story begin at Gigi's Cabaret on 34th @ hwy 290? But he had just a bit more money than me.
She is 'under the grass' too though.


----------



## had2reg (Aug 25, 2005)

"I have been in my current ride for 25 years. But she's starting to rattle and backfire a lot more, so I have been taking test rides in newer year models.

I'm thinking about trading the old jalopy in for something nicer but the cost, at least half of my stuff, keeps me in this junker."





Author unknown.... It's definitely not me Honey, ma'am.


----------



## Grumpy365 (Oct 21, 2010)

nomaspigtails said:


> 19 year difference? You need to change your user name to ****happy365.


That's not what I was saying. I said "I would think" in response to Teeroy. I am only 2 years older than my wife, who I love dearly. We have been together 23 years and married 21 years and have shared so many experiences.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I believe men were wired by nature to be dogs, it is a propagation of the species thing. However, I don't think a young lady would be seriously interested in an old man.


Well, But, I am not an old man...SO?

Dated now 36 or so knock-out from Up East over there. She had recently stumbled into Houston. She changed so much after discovering Katy. I still hear from her occasionally but one of her more profound statements to me toward end of US..."There are Lamborghinis everywhere". I told her to got get one.

Country girl comes to City....Never met her before!

Spoke with and Ex this AM...Well, Facebook. She has PHD in way weird studies. I have never known how old she is even today after knowing her 20+ years. Lived with her 7 years. Who cares how old she is....Fine as heck Blond athlete.

I prefer Ferrari and so do my Friends.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ Well glad to see you're still going strong huh? Badass! Lol

:cheers::brew2:


----------



## chuckyak (May 18, 2006)

My gf is 14 years younger , I'm 45.


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

nomaspigtails said:


> ^^^^ Well glad to see you're still going strong huh? Badass! Lol
> 
> :cheers::brew2:


I'm beginning to think that whatever he's on isn't in liquid form.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Is this age differences combined on the spouses... or of each one averaged?


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

*Age Difference*



teeroy said:


> "Love is blind", "age doesn't matter", blah blah blah...
> 
> I don't see who'd want to have an older spouse while you're still young.. An older woman may be cool when you're young, or vice versa, but I wouldn't want to be with a 60 year old woman when I'm 40.


There are a lot of marriages that take place for security. Money and prestige are great attractions for some people.


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm 9yrs older and getting married in June. Shes been a blessing from God.


----------



## My Little Big boat (Apr 24, 2012)

Ok I got one for you... My Mom married my Dad when I was 3.. My Grandmother married my Uncle when I was 6.. my Grandmother was my Aunt at the same time.. My Dad and my Grandmother are the same age..My Dad is 19 years older than my Mom...

Ok just so you are not confused.. My Moms Mom married my Step Dad's brother but they soon divorced because he was an alcoholic and she got tired of beating him with the frying pan..


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^^ Sooooooie! Lol


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I am 72 and I think it would be wrong if I married anyone less than 23 years old.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

redduck said:


> I am 72 and I think it would be wrong if I married anyone less than 23 years old.


I know a guy that is 70 years old next month. He married a 42-yr old woman last year. I asked him why? He told me that if he could get few years with her, it's all worth it. 
FYI, he's not loaded. Just an avg Joe.


----------



## Lee T (Jun 15, 2016)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Is this age differences combined on the spouses... or of each one averaged?


OMG...Here we go.



hunterjck said:


> There are a lot of marriages that take place for security. Money and prestige are great attractions for some people.


Money sucks.



fi**** said:


> I'm 9yrs older and getting married in June. Shes been a blessing from God.


Congrats!



My Little Big boat said:


> Ok I got one for you... My Mom married my Dad when I was 3.. My Grandmother married my Uncle when I was 6.. my Grandmother was my Aunt at the same time.. My Dad and my Grandmother are the same age..My Dad is 19 years older than my Mom...
> 
> Ok just so you are not confused.. My Moms Mom married my Step Dad's brother but they soon divorced because he was an alcoholic and she got tired of beating him with the frying pan..


This is just so wrong to put anywhere near 2 Cool.



redduck said:


> I am 72 and I think it would be wrong if I married anyone less than 23 years old.


I agree...unless...



Lexy1 said:


> I know a guy that is 70 years old next month. He married a 42-yr old woman last year. I asked him why? He told me that if he could get few years with her, it's all worth it.
> FYI, he's not loaded. Just an avg Joe.


Sounds like something might be up you are not privy to.

:texasflag:brew::texasflag:brew::headknockrosesm


----------

